
Show HN: All-new Codenvy – on-demand developer workspaces - TylerJewell
https://codenvy.com/product/next-generation/
======
TylerJewell
Hi everyone. Founder of Codenvy. We have made the beta release of Codenvy 4.
Codenvy is now based upon Eclipse Che, a next-generation Eclipse IDE and
collaborative workspace server. Che defines a new kind of workspace that
contains projects and runtimes powered by Docker. This allows workspaces to be
portable, running in a variety of locations. This enables us to create a
better agile workflow where workspaces are generated on-demand, within the
tools developers use every day like Jira, Visual Studio Team Services,
Jenkins, GitHub, and Bitbucket.

